# UFC May Hold 4 More U.K. Events In 07



## Andrew Green (May 2, 2007)

U.K. May Host Four More UFC Events in 2007After a successful UFC 70 event in Manchester, England last month, the UFC is looking to hold four additional events in the U.K. before the end of the year, according to The Fight Network.The UFC, which recently opened a U.K. office to expand its foothold in Europe, returned to England for the first time in five years with last months event. In fact, it was the first event outside of America since July 2002s UFC 38: Brawl in the Hall. That event at Londons Royal Albert Hall drew just 5,000 fans; UFC 70 drew 14,921 with a live gate of $2.6 million.According to The Fight Network: Industry buzz says the UFC is aiming to hold four UK events before the year is out, possibly in London and Dublin, in addition to the already scheduled Manchester and Belfast events.The Belfast event, UFC 72, takes place June 16 at the Odyssey Arena, and UFC president Dana White recently stated that London could host a UFC event as early as September of this year.Additionally, he confirmed plans for a U.K. edition of The Ultimate Fighter reality series that would film in the U.K. and feature European fighters.For us fans across the pond, the only downside to the UFCs greater presence in Europe is the start times of the events. Because of the time-zone differences, it appears that the European events will usually air on a tape-delay basis here in North America. Although most fans can simply steer clear of the Internet to avoid most spoilers.

More...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 2, 2007)

Cool that is great!


----------

